# First Passport for Child



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

We're preparing to apply for our daughter's first British passport, and I'm a bit confused about the information/ supporting documentation needed.

Background: Our daughter was born in the UK in September of this year. I am an American citizen who recently gained ILR. My husband is a British citizen by birth who was born in the UK in September 1984. So our daughter's British citizenship would be through my husband's status.

While looking through the passport instructions, I am confused about section 8 (More information). So we need to include details on her grandparents? And if so, would it only be my husband's parents? Mine are American, so they would have no effect on her claim. And do we need to include their birth and marriage certificates, or is my husband's passport number enough proof? I want to make sure we have everything done correctly.

Thank you!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> We're preparing to apply for our daughter's first British passport, and I'm a bit confused about the information/ supporting documentation needed.
> 
> Background: Our daughter was born in the UK in September of this year. I am an American citizen who recently gained ILR. My husband is a British citizen by birth who was born in the UK in September 1984. So our daughter's British citizenship would be through my husband's status.
> 
> ...


We provided everything they asked for, so even though my parents had nothing to do with our daughter's British passport, we put it down. We included more supporting documents than needed, but included our daughter's birth certificate, my husband's birth certificate and a copy of the bio page of his passport and our marriage certificate (although I don't know if that was needed). If your daughter was born in the UK it should be even more staightforward than it was for us (our daughter was born in the US). 

Just make sure you read and re-read the instructions, we missed initialing one page (which I believe is no longer required) and her passport was held up for months. 

M


----------



## Pammie0000 (Dec 2, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> We're preparing to apply for our daughter's first British passport, and I'm a bit confused about the information/ supporting documentation needed.
> 
> Background: Our daughter was born in the UK in September of this year. I am an American citizen who recently gained ILR. My husband is a British citizen by birth who was born in the UK in September 1984. So our daughter's British citizenship would be through my husband's status.
> 
> ...


I just listed my parents as well as my husband's since it asks. Don't know why they want it but didn't want to argue. I didn't send any of my folks certificates except husband's and son's birth certificates, our marriage certificate, my previous marriage and divorce certificates, copy of our passports. Received my son's passport with no problems and he was born in the US to American mom and UK dad.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

modzy78 said:


> We're preparing to apply for our daughter's first British passport, and I'm a bit confused about the information/ supporting documentation needed.
> 
> Background: Our daughter was born in the UK in September of this year. I am an American citizen who recently gained ILR. My husband is a British citizen by birth who was born in the UK in September 1984. So our daughter's British citizenship would be through my husband's status.


In fact it's derived from both parents, because you as her mother is settled in UK, and her father is a British citizen and she was born in UK.



> While looking through the passport instructions, I am confused about section 8 (More information). So we need to include details on her grandparents? And if so, would it only be my husband's parents? Mine are American, so they would have no effect on her claim. And do we need to include their birth and marriage certificates, or is my husband's passport number enough proof? I want to make sure we have everything done correctly.


The minimum documentation she needs to prove her derived citizenshiop from her father's side is her full birth certificate listing her parentage, her father's birth certificate and her paternal grandfather's birth and marriage certificates. Good to include is your marriage certificate. Grandfather's certificates are to confirm her father is a British citizen by being born of a British father who was married at that time. You may wonder why it's needed and not just her father's British passport. Because passport isn't a conclusive proof of citizenship at the time of your daughter's birth, as, for example, he could have been naturalised after your daughter was born. Some of the documents may not be needed dependent on when your husband was born etc, but those documents cover all eventualities.

To prove her entitlement to citizenship from your side, you need to include her full birth certificate and your ILR status - your US passport and your biometric residence permit. Again it's good to include your marriage certificate as well. This assumes your ILR was gained before your daughter was born. If not, you may have to register her as British first.


----------

